# MOLLY/ECSTASY DP/DR recovery possible????



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just made a post but im really starting to freak out because I got I got my DR from Molly. I feel like most people on this form get theirs from weed or just randomly.. Is there any hope for me ?!?!?!?!? I feel like I might have permanently damaged my serotonin axons or something. Iv had this for 8 monthss....


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> You'll recover. So, yes, there is a lot of hope for you.


Iv just never seen a recovery story from someone that has taken molly?? ;/


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Jessie did yours come on like a few days after heaps randomly and weird?


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Abstain from drug use. I was getting better until I did some cocaine, now I'm back at square one. Sobriety is your friend 
My DP was also XTC induced.


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah im molly/pingas induced got a panic attack like 4 days after now im fucked, been like this a little over 3 months


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's what triggered my dp a few times..that and meth. But now that I don't have the anxiety anymore I can take xsctacy or drugs if I choose too but they arnt rlly as enjoyable as before. I don't rlly get a buzz from them.


----------



## Nathanael.A. (Apr 16, 2013)

Dunno, after molly Ive felt spaced out before although mostly this is down to the receptor blunting, not some kind of blitzkrieg on ur axons. Also the doses they use in the labs to produce that kind of effect would melt a baby elephant any day of the month. I spose it depends on how frequently you use it, tolerance tends to inhibit u taking habitually, and realistically I would of thought the majority of ppl would of left it to a once a month occasion kinda of thing. Its not like weed which u can use compulsively and addictively, and remains in the body along time after you've taken your last toke.


----------



## dawglaw (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes you can and definitely will recover as long as you stay positive and deal with the anxiety. I would know, It happened to me and I have 100% recovered.

First - remove all the garbage from your head about "brain damage" One night of MDMA will NOT cause brain damage. However, you feel off and your mind wants to connect the wierd feelings with physical damage to your brain. I was absolutely convinced I had real brain damage and I was never going to recover. It turned out to be 100% anxiety. I did myself NO favors freaking our about being brain damaged or being stuck with DP/DR my entire life.

The drugs triggered anxiety and your reaction to that anxiety is causing a spiral.

Second - get the hell of the internet. There are way too many horror stories that in my experience are not true. People can become very desperate and negative when they suffer DP/DR and misery loves company. Also, there is no magic cure of herbs or supplements, there is no pill you can take. The longer you search for an easy fix, the longer you will suffer.

Third - I know it is hard but continue to live your life as you did before. The anxiety makes things harder and DP/DR can make life miserable but do your absolute best to power through. The busier you are, the more you are paying attention to things other than the DP/DR.

Stay as positive and as busy as you can. Look into CBT if you need help (It did wonders for me). Also, check out bluelight.org in the MDMA forum. There are many people suffering just like you and there are many many more stories of people fully recovering.


----------

